# Rumeno - romeno



## sabrinita85

Buona domenica,

ho notato che molte persone dicono "romeno", anziché "rumeno" come dico io.
Sul dizionario appaiono tutte e due le forme, ma la definizione si trova sotto "rumeno", in quanto sotto "romeno" c'è il rinvio alla voce "rumeno".

Ok, ora vengo al sodo.

*Voi cosa preferite dire? Rumeno o romeno?

*Grazie


----------



## fabiog_1981

A me sembrano uguali, e li uso indistintamente.
Ciao


----------



## Cristina.

La mia insegnante di italiano (toscana, di Prato) diceva 'rumeno'.

Edit: mi ricorda la controversia in spagnolo fra Rumania/Rumanía .


----------



## gabrigabri

So che sono corretti entrambi, ma "rOmeno" mi sembra un po' antiquato/formale. Io dico rUmeno.


----------



## kitten

Anch'io dico rUmeno...rOmeno non mi suona bene


----------



## bale84

Io dico rumeno e non uso mai romeno.


----------



## irene.acler

Io uso sempre "rumeno".


----------



## valy822

irene.acler said:


> Io uso sempre "rumeno".


 
Anche io!


----------



## Kraus

Devo dire che invece io vado controcorrente perché in romeno il nome della lingua si dice attualmente "român".


----------



## sabrinita85

Kraus said:


> Devo dire che invece io vado controcorrente perché in romeno il nome della lingua si dice attualmente "român".


Ah ho capito!
Come in rumeno si dice "român", allora tu dici "romeno"!  

Ps= però io chiedevo anche il gentilizio.


----------



## Kraus

Però è anche vero che, in passato, si diceva "rumân", dato che è un tipico fenomeno di quella lingua il passaggio da "o" a "u". Il ripristino della "o" è forse dovuto a una riforma latinizzante della lingua (i Romeni sono fierissimi di aver avuto gli antichi Romani come loro dominatori, specialmente per rivalsa nei confronti dei popoli, soprattutto slavi, che li hanno invasi in seguito).


----------



## bubu7

Io preferisco _rumeno_.
Visto poi che questa è la forma a cui rimanda il dizionario, sarà anche la variante consigliabile in italiano.


----------



## PVLP

Io ho sempre detto rumeno. Solo negli ultimi anni ho sentito l'uso di romeno. 
Vorrei capire se c'è una volontà da parte dei media di usare romeno visto che è più simile a Rom, che appare praticamente sempre in notizie di carattere negativo. Quello che posso dire al momento è che Lo Zingarelli ed. 1995 e il Garzanti ed. 2006 danno la definizione sotto romeno e pongono rumeno come variante, mentre il DeMauro ed. 2000 fa all'inverso stabilendo come termine principale rumeno e come variante romeno.


----------



## cavillous

Io uso sempre _romeno_ anche perchè in italiano il paese si chiama Romania e non Rumania.

Cavillous


----------



## Montesacro

cavillous said:


> Io uso sempre _romeno_ anche perchè in italiano il paese si chiama Romania e non Rumania.
> 
> Cavillous


 
Vabbè, e che c'entra?
Allora usi _inghilese_ invece di _inglese_ perché in italiano il Paese si chiama Inghilterra?

Io preferisco _rumeno_, ma è un fatto facilmente verificabile che giornali e telegiornali oggigiorno usano molto più frequentemente _romeno_.
Che poi ciò sia dovuto, come suggerisce PVLP, ad un intento sottilmente denigratorio della stampa: questo non lo so (ma non credo proprio).
Comunque ho sentito dire da qualche parte che i rumeni (o romeni) preferiscono la versione _romeno._


----------



## fabiog_1981

Montesacro ma che dici?!? Non è inghilese, è inghilterrese!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ok, buona la battuta, ma cerchiamo di rimanere in tema seriamente, per favore.


----------



## Montesacro

Fabio, 
_inghilterrese_ non è affatto male D), ma _inghilese_ ha dalla sua esempi illustri, per quanto "un po'" datati:

_Lì si vedrà la superbia ch'asseta, _
_che fa lo Scotto e l'Inghilese folle, _
_sì che non può soffrir dentro a sua meta._

P.S. Muenchnerfax, permettimi questo veloce commento...


----------



## MünchnerFax

Montesacro said:


> P.S. Muenchnerfax, permettimi questo veloce commento...


E sia, ma è l'ultimo.
[faccina truce con mitra e passamontagna]


----------



## Sprocedato

cavillous said:


> Io uso sempre _romeno_ anche perchè in italiano il paese si chiama Romania e non Rumania.
> Cavillous



Secondo questo principio si dovrebbe allora dire _romano_. Non è una battuta: l'unico motivo per cui non si dice _romano_ è che questo indica già Roma, che si è presa anche _romanesco_. Mi sembra evidente che _rom*e*no_, con la _e_ inusuale del suffisso, è un adattamento della pronuncia rumena.

Non voto fra _romeno_ e _rumeno_. Per me dipende dalla luna...


----------



## MOMO2

Io faccio come altri: li uso indistintamente


----------



## agami

L'italian ha  letteralmente adottato , e adattato, la pronuncia francese _Roumain_, perché la Francia ha esercitato una autentica supremazia linguistico-culturale su di noi fino agli anni Cinquanta ( ma anche *The concise Oxford Dictionary*  di quegli anni rimanda al francese come fonte di _R(o)uman, R(o)umanian_). Ora però che i rapporti fra la Romania e l'Italia  si sono così intensificati, è meglio abituarsi a chiamare i nostri cugini dell'Est  _Romeni, _che almeno somiglia a _Români, _nome del quale sono molto fieri, proprio per il richiamo all'origine latina. Certo per noi la loro _â _resta impronunciabile, e la nasale francese invece si avvicina di più.  Ma insomma, accontentiamoci. Fra l'altro, ho notato che nei loro giornali l'etnia  _Rom_  è chiamata _Rrom_ ! non so il perché.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Prima dei recenti fatti di cronaca, era più comune "_rumeni_", o almeno questa è la mia impressione. Da quando l'occhio dei media si è rivolto ai crimini degli immigrati, ho notato anch'io che si tende a usare quasi esclusivamente "_romeni_".

Sebbene quest'ultima variante sia più rispettosa della pronuncia degli stessi abitanti della Romania, il sospetto che sia stata usata in mala fede da tg e quotidiani, come ha già detto PVLP, per confondere ingannevolmente "_rom_" e "_romeni_" mi fa senz'altro preferire "_rumeni_".


----------



## Sprocedato

agami said:


> Fra l'altro, ho notato che nei loro giornali l'etnia  _Rom_  è chiamata _Rrom_ ! non so il perché.



È una grafia usata dai Rom stessi. In alcuni dialetti del Romaní (la lingua di Rom e Sinti) esistono due fonemi distinti, entrambi simili alla _r_ italiana. Un modo di distinguerli nella scrittura è _r_/_rr_. L'ho trovato su wikipedia e sui collegamenti esterni citati.


----------



## Hermocrates

PVLP said:


> Vorrei capire se c'è una volontà da parte dei media di usare romeno visto che è più simile a Rom, che appare praticamente sempre in notizie di carattere negativo.





Paolo Yogurt said:


> Sebbene quest'ultima variante sia più rispettosa della pronuncia degli stessi abitanti della Romania, il sospetto che sia stata usata in mala fede da tg e quotidiani, come ha già detto PVLP, per confondere ingannevolmente "_rom_" e "_romeni_" mi fa senz'altro preferire "_rumeni_".



PVLP e Paolo hanno sollevato un punto molto interessante. Negli anni recenti ho vissuto in Lombardia e ho notato nei giornali e nella parlata comune una grande confusione di termini e definizioni: l'impressione che ne ho avuto è che molte persone in Italia (inclusi molti giornalisti) siano convinte che "rom", "slavi" e "rumeni/romeni" siano tutti sinonimi interscambiabili. E moltissime persone pensano che "rom" derivi proprio da Romania. 
In realtà non c'è relazione tra le due parole, e i rom non sono slavi, anche se sono giunti nell'Europa occidentale passando per i paesi dell'Europa dell'Est.



> *Rom* (in lingua romaní "_rrom_") è una delle tre principali etnie della _popolazione romaní_ (anche detta degli "zingari" o dei "gitani") che si presume essere originaria dell'India del Nord. [Fonte: Wikipedia]



E per precisione, neppure i rumeni/romeni sono tecnicamente slavi.  Questa mappina che indica i paesi slavi dovrebbe chiarire. Più informazioni possono essere lette qui.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hermocrates said:


> Negli anni recenti ho vissuto in Lombardia e ho notato nei giornali e nella parlata comune una grande confusione di termini e definizioni: l'impressione che ne ho avuto è che molte persone in Italia (inclusi molti giornalisti) siano convinte che "rom", "slavi" e "rumeni/romeni" siano tutti sinonimi interscambiabili.



Sicuramente c'è molta ignoranza a riguardo (nel senso letterale della parola) quindi Rom, Rumeni, Romeni, Slavi, Zingari e più chi ne ha più ne metta sono spesso (e a volte volutamente) considerati un tutt'uno, appartenendo, secondo coloro che li accomunano, tutti alla categoria dei delinquenti.


----------



## PeppeDiMonte

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sicuramente c'è molta ignoranza a riguardo (nel senso letterale della parola) quindi Rom, Rumeni, Romeni, Slavi, Zingari e più chi ne ha più ne metta sono spesso (e a volte volutamente) considerati un tutt'uno, appartenendo, secondo coloro che li accomunano, tutti alla categoria dei delinquenti.



Oddio. Da un Polacco (Slavo) a uno Zingaro, c'è una varieta' di lingue, origini, anche i colori (di pelle o capelli). Deve essere oltre 400 millioni di delinquenti?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

PeppeDiMonte said:


> Oddio. Da un Polacco (Slavo) a uno Zingaro, c'è una varieta' di lingue, origini, anche i colori (di pelle o capelli). Deve essere oltre 400 millioni di delinquenti?


E' esattamente la mia stessa obiezione


----------



## agami

Ad essere sinceri, se è vero che  'Romeni' è entrato di recente nell'uso comune, almeno mediatico, è altrettanto vero che 'Rom' ha soppiantato definitivamente Zingari, Bohemiennes, Gitani e Tzigani (sempre collegati ai violini e all'Ungheria, questi ultimi) , bellissimi nomi evocativi di vita libera e avventurosa (finchè erano veramente nomadi).  Quindi, maliziosamente, si potrebbe pensare che inizialmente proprio a queste etnie più sfrangiate, decimate dal nazismo, portatrici di  culture ormai anacronistica, conveniva  essere assimilate, nella fase di transizione alla stanzialità che oggi le caratterizza, proprio  a un popolo con una identità compatta vitale e fiera, quale è quella romena.  So per certo, avendo ultimamente parlato con diversi Rom, di cui Roma trabocca, che ora ci tengono a sottolineare di non essere Romeni! La Babele delle lingue dei popoli e delle politiche continua...


----------



## Hermocrates

agami said:


> Quindi, maliziosamente, si potrebbe pensare che inizialmente proprio a queste etnie più sfrangiate, decimate dal nazismo, portatrici di  culture ormai anacronistica, conveniva  essere assimilate, nella fase di transizione alla stanzialità che oggi le caratterizza, proprio  a un popolo con una identità compatta vitale e fiera, quale è quella romena.



Secondo me la confusione nasce da un nostro errore, più che da una ambiguità favorita dagli uni o dagli altri. L'etnia rom e i rumeni/romeni sono due popoli e civiltà completamente diversi, ciascuno giustamente fiero della propria identità.

Confondere *rom* e *rumeni/romeni* è esattamente come confondere *australiani* e *austriaci*. Nome gentilizio vagamente simile, ma non hanno nulla a che fare gli uni con gli altri: non vengono neppure dalla stessa parte del mondo!


----------



## nikis

Io ho sempre e soltanto detto rumeno.


----------



## PeppeDiMonte

Paulfromitaly said:


> E' esattamente la mia stessa obiezione



L'ho compreso. Grazie Paul.


----------



## agami

"_con fare sprezzante disse:”…riferite alla rumena ( specificatamente con la u)_". Riporto questa citazione da un articolo sulla discriminazione a scuola, comparso sul sito: La comunita' romena in Italia, a sostegno del fatto che i Romeni che vivono qui non gradiscono affatto essere chiamati Rumeni.


----------



## compagnojacopo

agami said:


> "_con fare sprezzante disse:”…riferite alla rumena ( specificatamente con la u)_". Riporto questa citazione da un articolo sulla discriminazione a scuola, comparso sul sito: La comunita' romena in Italia, a sostegno del fatto che i Romeni che vivono qui non gradiscono affatto essere chiamati Rumeni.



io non uso MAI r*u*meno, sempre e solo r*o*meno
concordo
non credo che i telegiornali e i giornali usino il termine romeno dispregiativamente, anzi: dietro una facciata di una forma "politically correct" li trattano in un determinato modo... la manipolazione a mio parere è in altri punti delle notizie, non nel nome.
Anch'io avevo letto, in un articolo di giornale, che *rumeno* risultava per loro *offensivo*.


----------



## MOMO2

Cristina. said:


> La mia insegnante di italiano (toscana, di Prato) diceva 'rumeno'.
> 
> Edit: mi ricorda la controversia in spagnolo fra Rumania/Rumanía .


 
E perché quando ho ricevuto una telefonata di uno che voleva fare causa a un "romano" che lo aveva truffato? E io che insistevo per sapere come facesse a sapere che era romano ... Finalmente abbiamo chiarito che non intendeva che il truffatore fosse di Roma caput mundi ma della Romania, e, non si offenda nessuno, tutto mi è sembrato più verosimile. 



agami said:


> "_con fare sprezzante disse:”…riferite alla rumena ( specificatamente con la u)_". Riporto questa citazione da un articolo sulla discriminazione a scuola, comparso sul sito: La comunita' romena in Italia, a sostegno del fatto che i Romeni che vivono qui non gradiscono affatto essere chiamati Rumeni.


 
Se alla Comunità romena in Italia dispiace la "u", d'ora in avanti li definirò rOmeni. Avrei la curiosità di saperne il perché.


----------



## annapo

Quando andavo a scuola io, nello scorso millennio  era molto più comune "rumeno". Da un certo punto in avanti, invece, la parola "romeno" ha cominciato ad essere usata più spesso, o almeno questa è la mia sensazione, al punto che, "rumeno" oggi alle mie stesse orecchie ha un suono quasi antiquato.

Personalmente preferisco "romeni": intanto lo trovo più logico, chiamandosi il paese da cui provengono i romeni Romania, e poi, confesso un'illogica ma tenace antipatia per la vocale "u" in tutte le sue posizioni, ma specie nel tema della parole.
Anna


----------



## MOMO2

Kraus said:


> Devo dire che invece io vado controcorrente perché in romeno il nome della lingua si dice attualmente "român".


 
Cosa c'entra? Allora i tedeschi di Germania che nella loro lingua dicono deutsch, in che modo dovrebbero modificare le nostre abitudini/tradizioni lessicali? 

E gli equadoriani? Vengono sempre più spesso chiamati equadoregni (e io inorridisco), ma se agli italiani piace dire così, cosa si può fare?

Momos


----------



## Kraus

Probabilmente questa doppia possibilità "romeno" - "rumeno" è dovuta all'evoluzione del termine latino "romanus", che in romeno ha dato "rumân" (il passaggio "o>u", ribadisco, è piuttosto frequente in romeno, ma non in italiano).

Tuttavia, come attesta il DEX - Dicționare ale limbii române, oggi "rumân" è una variante di "român" (cfr. http://dexonline.ro/search.php?cuv=român). Infatti da wikipedia (http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/România), che a sua volta cita http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Rumanian/Rumanian_vs_Romanian.html, apprendiamo che la forma "rumân" è stata usata fino alla seconda metà del XIX secolo. 

Negli ultimi decenni è stata introdotta la forma "român" per sottolineare la discendenza dagli antichi Romani, proprio nel periodo in cui in Romania la scrittura cirillica veniva sostituita da quella latina e la lingua subiva una forte rilatinizzazione *x---x*. 

Stesso discorso vale anche per le forme Romania/Rumania. Dunque la forma con la "u" è quella etimologica, mentre quella con la "o" è una forma ricomposta, benché fosse già attestata fin dal 1643 ("Carte r*o*mânească de învăţătura duminicelor de peste an ", Varlaam), cfr. http://forum.softpedia.com/index.php?showtopic=626720.

Passando all'italiano, con tutta probabilità abbiamo preso "rumeno" dalla forma "rumân" finché è stata utilizzata in romeno come forma prevalente. Altrettanto abbiamo fatto con "român". Resta ancora da chiarire come mai si usino ancora e si considerino corrette entrambe le forme "romeno" e "rumeno", mentre non si dice più "Rumenia", ormai soppiantato da "Romania".

Scusate la lunghezza


----------

